# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  VENDO MAS DE 17 TONELADAS DE FREJOL CASTILLA/BOCANEGRA - NORTE

## Ventas VR

Buenas tardes, tengo en venta mas de 17 toneladas de FREJOL CASTILLA, puesto en la chacra
Si esta interesado, podria llenar el siguiente formulario: https://forms.gle/C98L3ZiUgFvMhRxi8  O podria contactarnos por el siguiente correo: vrfundventas@gmail.com  Nos ubicamos a 30 minutos de la ciudad de Olmos  GraciasTemas similares: Vendo Frejol Castilla VENTA DE QUINUA, FREJOL CASTILLA - S&M FOODS S.R.L VENDO FREJOL CASTILLA O BOCANEGRA FREJOL CASTILLA Busco proveedor de FREJOL CASTILLA

----------


## limp21

precio por kilo cuanto seria

----------

